# Sound FX for coffin



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm building a coffin and would like to stick some speakers in there so I'm looking for some moans and groans and maybe some banging sounds. The coffin won't be animated, at least not this year. I've gone through my own collection of sound F/X that I've built up over the years but I'm tired of all the stuff I have and am looking for new F/X. Can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM me your email addy & I'll send you a couple SFX's I made for coffin audio when I get back home next week. Trying to pull up my Sound cloud sound page to give you a link, but looks like my Mac's OS browser is too old for it to load Sound cloud site........seems like all the sites are booting out old OS's.........geesh


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

I have built a pallet coffin this year and am in the process of adding a pneumatic banging lid with the TStraub controller. I am also interested in sound effects like the ones described by Rockstar Graphics. Any recommendations would be appreciated!


----------

